# Autotrail and Gaslow



## theminx (Oct 24, 2009)

Has anyone fired an external filler for a gas low system to an Autotrail Delaware or Commanche or other model with the gas locker behind the passenger door. I am at a loss as to where to mount the external filler


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Is there not room onthe side wall directly above the door that will go through to the locker

You could also mount it in the bottom door as this would be closed when filling as long as you left enough slack for when it opened.
But above the top door would be good. You may have to pack out the clip a little that holds the door up.

You can get a fixing to mount it inside the locker door but this is a bit iffy as you then have to open the door whenfillinfg which can make some garages nervous so if possible mount it so you dont have top openthe door for too long (you have to to turn the gas off) and it then looks like you are refilling a gas tank for propulsion

Phill

Phill


----------



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

*Gaslow on a Comanche*

I Placed my filler on the skirt in front of the gas locker there is ample room to feed the stainless pipe from the filler to the gas bottle



hope this helps


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Same place as inthezone on my 2012 Dakota. Skirt is not as flimsy as it looks as there is a part double skin. Also if you mess up the hole it's only a small panel to replace  

Jed


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

And another for fitting in the skirt ahead of the locker. Thats where it is in my 2008 Cheyenne. PM me with your email addres and I will take a picture. I might even post one on here when I get home!!


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Heres my Alugas filler location, 2013 Mohawk


----------



## theminx (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, plenty of Ideas to consider, ill post back when its fitted


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

As promised. This is the set up on my Cheyenne.


----------

